

Peter-Paul Koch on The Future of the Mobile Web - CWIZO
http://ppk.eventbrite.com/

======
CWIZO
I've submitted this since there are still 151 tickets left, and I can't
understand that they haven't been "soled out" already :)

In case you're wondering Peter is the author of the quirksmode blog
(<http://quirksmode.org>)

